

Recruiting in a buyer's market - georgf
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/recruiting-buyers-market-paul-coia

======
JSeymourATL
A couple of good takeaways-- Companies will need to pay upfront retainers to
get the right talent. Agency recruiters, evolve or die.

